# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Puthja e qymes se Muhamedit

## xho1

Ja nji pytje a puthet qymja ne ndonji xhami ne shqiperi apo ka mbet vetem ne Ulqin.Ktu ne Ulqin ka qindra vite qe qymja Muhamedit puthet ne naten e kadrit, kam pa ne tv edhe ne turqi kjo gja behet, por jo ne cdo vend.

----------


## pejani34

me te puthne , nuk jam punt mir.

----------


## xho1

Isht pytje serioze more jozotni.

----------


## woodstock

> Ja nji pytje a puthet qymja ne ndonji xhami ne shqiperi apo ka mbet vetem ne Ulqin.Ktu ne Ulqin ka qindra vite qe qymja Muhamedit puthet ne naten e kadrit, kam pa ne tv edhe ne turqi kjo gja behet, por jo ne cdo vend.


Po ku ka qyme te Profetit...Nga  nixirni keto

----------


## ILMGAP

> puthet ne naten e kadrit


Pse e zbulut ju se kur eshte nata e kadrit ?  :ngerdheshje:  lol

----------


## Fakir

> me te puthne , nuk jam punt mir.


Simbas shkrimit, po shifet se cilit sekt i takon, e per te gjithe ata qe mnedojne se nuk duhet puthur, ja nji shembull nga nji ngjarje e Tixhaniut kur kishte shkuar njiher ne Mekke dhe ishte takuar me mbretin e Saudis.

Tixhaniu i kishte dhuruar nji Kuran te punuar bukur dhe me kopertina nga lekura. Kur mbreti e muar ne dore Kuranin, e puthi tri here.
Pas kesaj, tek Varri i Pejgamberit s.a.v.s. Tixhaniu perkulet para Varrit dhe e puthe ate (ate rrethojen perrreth).
Mbreti i thot se pse e ben nje gje te tille, nuk lejohet puthja e Varreve. Tixhaniu ja kthen: Ti e puthe Dhijen (sepse lekura e kopertines se Kuranit ishte nga lekura e Dhijes) e nuk u ba nami, e un Varrin nuk po bojka, pse?
Mbreti: Jo un nuk e putha Dhijen, e putha per hire te asajte cka ka mbrenda ne Kuran (Fjalen e Allahut xh.xh.)
E po ateher, ia kthen Tixhaniu: Edhe une nuk e putha Varrin, e putha ate qe eshte mbrenda ne te. Mbreti mbeti pa tekst.

Kshtu qe tupeni rreh per ate qe ka vesh.

me Selame dhe Dua

----------


## dardaniAU

"xho1" pershendetje,
Ne ne Kosove kame me shume se 15 vite nuk e eputhem ma ate kime te Muhametit! Ne ne Kosove ate kime e quajme kime e KALIT!

----------


## woodstock

> "xho1" pershendetje,
> Ne ne Kosove kame me shume se 15 vite nuk e eputhem ma ate kime te Muhametit! Ne ne Kosove ate kime e quajme kime e KALIT!



Mo bre cka po na tregon!
Nuk pe Puthni mo kimen e Kalit a.Me siguri ma e lezqme po ju duket ajo e k....

----------

